# Megan Fox is a Fucking Robot [Transformers 2 Spoilers(?)]



## Garfield (Jul 13, 2009)

5 Trillion explosions, most of them around her and her skin and clothes and hair are all perfect at the end of it.
*
PERFECT*

What the fuck?

And she's programmed man, I swear, just like a robot. All those things she did was just for getting Shia to say "I love You"?

What the fuck?

Did you see her running to Optimus?
She was running in that noodlestrap loose dress.
Not one boob popped out in that hard running
NOT ONE

What the fuck?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2009)

She'll be the final villain decepticon in transformers 3

I'd pay 10 bucks just to see her split up into a giant robot and get falcon punched by optimus prime


----------



## Garfield (Jul 13, 2009)

YOU"RE A FUCKING ROBOT ZARU WHAT THE FUCK

I mean I made this thread like..._*seconds*_ before that post!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2009)

And I even closed the tab and went to the "new posts" tab again before going into this thread again and typing what I posted

*transformers noise*


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

We're surrounded!


----------



## Garfield (Jul 13, 2009)

You're like that big giant vaccum cleaner taking in all of NF at once.

I was like so excited to see him but he was one shotted by a fucking rail gun 
I mean What the fuck?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2009)

Since I haven't seen part 2 yet I was gonna post "hey you're spoiling the story for me"

THEN I REALIZED THERE ISN'T ANY


----------



## Garfield (Jul 13, 2009)

I know right?

The whole time I was just wondering how are all these hot chicks present on planet earth?
Why haven't I run into one of them yet?
My life has been like a statistical impossibility.

I mean, why can't my mechanic be Megan Fox?
I tell you man, doing machines? She is totally a robot.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll crank her shaft anyday

hurhurhur


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll star her scream

I'll bumble her bee

I'll mega her tron

I'll optimus her prime

I'll iron her hide

I'll jet her fire


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2009)

She looks like an ugly pornstar, with that much make up as she uses, I would use that on my hairy ass, and my ass would look better than her face. 

I wouldn't be suprised if she is a robot, robots can't act, so she fits the bill.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2009)

as long as she's hot who cares


----------



## Munak (Jul 13, 2009)

She really doesn't look hot with all the dirt on her face in that movie.

And here I thought dirt was so natural to her.


----------



## Mia (Jul 13, 2009)

you say it like its a bad thing


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't trust robot women


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

she's gonna turn into a vagosaur, then into a tranny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't like her.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 13, 2009)

adee said:


> YOU"RE A FUCKING ROBOT ZARU WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> I mean I made this thread like..._*seconds*_ before that post!



Timezones. Your thread had already been here for an hour when Zaru replied to it.


:ho


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

Megan is a robot i saw that too, Shia had burns everywhere yet the bitch never had a scratch


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2009)

they should had given her a female motorbike transformer.
Again I dont like Michael Bay movies.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

It was just explosion after explosion after explosion after........

The last bits where silly


----------



## Garfield (Jul 14, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Timezones. Your thread had already been here for an hour when Zaru replied to it.
> 
> 
> :ho


NF server is showing you some misinformation :x
He did indeed post and I replied within seconds of me making the thread.
YOU"RE A FUCKEN ROBOT
You got trolled by NF :ho


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 14, 2009)

adee said:


> NF server is showing you some misinformation :x
> He did indeed post and I replied within seconds of me making the thread.
> YOU"RE A FUCKEN ROBOT
> You got trolled by NF :ho



The smiley that best describes your response is:


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'll star her scream
> 
> I'll bumble her bee
> 
> ...



 

Expected someone to say this, but still made me laugh regardless.


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this was pretty funny and not that far from being a robot.

...but anyway this is not the face of a man who's suffering for an eternity


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

Not to mention she's such a shit actress.

No one can act that much like a robot without an onboard CPU.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 14, 2009)

It's not like people watch her because of her amazing acting ability, they watch her because she's hot. So it's a bit pointless to complain.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 14, 2009)

the first persocom not a bad make, how much?


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> She looks like an ugly pornstar, with that much make up as she uses, I would use that on my hairy ass, and my ass would look better than her face.



/Thread


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Right, well. She's a fucking awful actor.


Still pretty hawt though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2009)

Awful actor = yes 

She is really bad


----------

